# How to tell if my car has keyless entry?



## DVDCHANCE (Jan 19, 2010)

I just bought a used 96 Maxima. Was the remote access a dealer option or was it installed at the factory? I see on Ebay that you can get replacement remotes and I'm wondering if all maximas had the ability for remote access and it was just a matter of buying the remote from the dealer?

Can I just get one of those replacement remotes and program it?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

If you have the Comfort/Convenience package aka keyless entry you would have a security light on the dash to the left of the steering wheel next to the cruise control on/off switch.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

was that an option as far back as '96?


----------



## DVDCHANCE (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for the reply.

I must not have been thinking at all yesterday when I wrote that question. I had the instructions to program the remote so all I had to do was try and insert / remove the key to see if the hazards flash.

They didn't, and I also don't have a security light either.

This board was a great find that I'm sure will be helpful so it wasn't a total waste.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If you have power locks, you can easily add an aftermarket remote starter and/or alarm that will give you the options that you are looking for.


----------

